# Is DVC really worth the hype?



## Piscesqueen (Nov 11, 2009)

We are planning a 2010 trip to Disneyworld and were wondering if DVC is really worth all of the hype? 

I see that many people look at it as the cream of the crop of timeshare and I'd like to get some opinions of those who have stayed both onsite and offsite around Disneyworld. 

There are so many Orlando resorts to chose from outside of Disney and I'd also like to know which was your favorite and why?

It would be great to get your responses and I'd appeciate any help/advice anyone can offer about DVC and surrounding resorts.

We were thinking of staying at HGVC or Bonnet Creek if we chose to stay outside of DVC and so it would be nice to hear about those as well.

Thank you ahead of time for your help!


----------



## Nancy (Nov 11, 2009)

*Recently back from DVC*

We've been to Disney several times, but a couple of weeks ago stayed at DVC.  We are 3 adults.  DS is slightly handicapped and does not drive.  We loved being able to walk out our front door, walk 1/2 block and catch a bus and get all around Disneyworld without moving our car.  It gave DS the ability to go on his own without his parents.  The unit we had was in pretty good shape,  It was a 1 bedroom (we prefer2), but being on Disney make it okay.  Didn't spend that much time in unit.

If you plan to spend all your time at Disney, then try for a DVC timeshare.  If you plan to go to Universal, SeaWorld or other places, then there are many other nice, easier to trade into, timeshares in that area.

JMHO
Nancy

ps. We are already on lookout for another DVC unit.


----------



## dms1709 (Nov 11, 2009)

If you plan on spending your time doing Disney, stay on the Disney property.  It's convenient and for the most part the units are very nice and you get the Disney experience.  If you are doing a vacation in Orlando and maybe doing the park a day or two, which we do, there are other places to stay, ( Marriott or Hilton).  Depends on what you want to do.   

Donna


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 11, 2009)

If your focus is all-things-Disney, use DVC for the parking, location, a few extra hours, and of course, the cachet of saying, you're "in WDW."  But if you have broader horizons, stay off-campus and add the parking fee to your budget.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a DVC owner and the #1 thing for us is being able to use the Magic Express and on-site Transporation. Saves us on renting a car and we use one of the grocery delivery companies(works really well). It's much easier to go back to your room mid-day to swim and relax, then head back to a park in the evening for dinner and more rides. I don't know how easy that would be staying off-site(never have). 

Personally I don't think the rooms are any better than what we have stayed in at various Marriott and Starwood locations(non-Orlando). The difference in my mind is the staff at the Disney resorts. Very helpful and perhaps it's us, but we have staff at SSR that actually remembers us from our yearly T-giving trips. Plus the grounds, landscaping at the resorts is outstanding. 

But, we are using our Wyndham points to stay at BC for our MLK weekend trip. Will rent a car. But I consider BC somewhat of a hybrid, it's not really off-site where it's located.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been to Orlando about 10 times over the last six years and I've stayed both at DVC and in Marriotts.

In general DVC and Marriott are similar in quality.  Marriott's resorts in general have more things to do and are larger.  The newest Marriotts are nicer than the DVCs.

However, if you want to do a Disney vacation, go with DVC.  If you love Disney, go with DVC.  The experience that you get by staying on site is not even close in comparison to what you get by staying off site and then visiting Disney.  Top things that you get by staying on site: free parking, bus shuttle, bus from airport, dining plan, extra magic hours, and being within walking distance to alot of Disney stuff (varies by resort).  Best of all you are surrounded by "Magic".  

For those that don't care about "Magic", stay off site, enjoy a great resort and take Disney in smaller doses if at all.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 11, 2009)

You will get a wide variety of answers here, but the best answer is.. Maybe. 
It really depends on the individual. For me, yes it's well worth it. The intense theming of a place like Animal Kingdom Lodge can only be found at DVC. You need to see it to believe it. 
Others will say they just need a place to hang their hat along with a pool, and can't justify the price of DVC.


----------



## tombo (Nov 11, 2009)

As others have said it depends on the age and interests of the people on your trip. 

If you love Disney, you will probably love staying on site. Right now Disney is offering buy 4 nights with tickets and get 3 nights with tickets for free.

http://bookwdw.reservations.disney....romo&promotionCode=fy10q2pkg&market=fy10q2pkg

If you like thrill rides you will like Universal and Busch Gardens /Sea World better than Disney and staying on site at Disney will not have any advantage. My family doesn't do Disney anymore since we are thrill ride lovers and we personally would rather not stay on Disney property. I have toured some of the Disney timeshares and the rooms are much smaller than many of the other Orlando area resorts. I have several resorts I would rather stay at in Orlando than DVC for the same price, but that might be different if I actually wanted to go to Disney.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 11, 2009)

*See it but why pay for it?*

If the question is are the DVC resorts themed like no others then the answer is yes! But it isn't carried into the rooms which, on average, are below average in size, features and quality compared to other competitors. They are OK but far from the best. They trade off the reputation and all that common area theme. 

If you want to be immersed in all Disney then the lack of room features may not matter and it can be a good fit. But we find that we can enjoy the fancy parts - the common areas - without feeling the need to actually stay in the units. If they cost the same as others maybe it wouldn't be a big deal but in fact they are (usually) far more expensive than outside would be. 

So we always recommend that you try it at least once and see if being in the World matters to you even if it means a lesser unit vs a better unit but outside the gates. We clearly prefer the outside & enjoy the freebies at Disney (you can get to 99% of them n/c as long as you hold a ticket of some sort) but that wouldn't apply to all (for Carl his vacation would be ruined and he'd most likely rather not even go if that was the only way he could be at Disney).   We don't care about the onsite resort pools (again, it's a pool with a theme). The water is the same. If we see it that's enough for us we don't need to be in it. We like the theme but since it basically stops when you open the room door and you're in what amounts to a barely upgraded hotel room vs a large, often feature rich multi-room timeshare off site. We get our fix by visiting the Disney resorts/hotels and then going back to our off site unit at a tremendous savings. Best of both worlds. All that Disney TV & music gets to me after a few hours. Others think its great. So see what you like & go for it. It's great we have the option and seeing the stuff Disney does to create atmosphere is a must do no matter where you decide to sleep.  Enjoy.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 11, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank you all so much for your replies. I've heard mixed responses on Disney and that shows that it's up to the individual or family. We would personally love to stay onsite but have to consider other options as well.

Our trip will be strictly Disney this time and maybe other Orlando attractions at a later time. We probably won't do Disney again for many years but may visit Orlando area EOY; unless we get drawn in and addicted to the 'Magic'!

Do any of you know if it's even possible to get into a DVC resort in early December 2010? I know it's a busy DVC time of the year and don't know if it's even possible to get a reservation/exchange with RCI points. ~*I'm a Newbie*~ Would it be way too late to get into DVC if we can't reserve until Feb. 2010?

We are purchasing our first timeshare and are starting out with RCI points (points resort) and I noticed that there are many Orlando resorts that have good point value vs MF's but they are blocked by DVC. I just didn't know if Disney was worth the extra costs (both upfront and MF's) when we could stay offsite for less $$. 

Is staying offsite while on a Disney vacation really that bad? I understand that you have to take car rental, parking fees, and traffic into consideration but is offsite really so bad?

I'm just trying to get both sides of the story ~* *~

Thanks again!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2009)

We have stayed in the Orlando area at least 50 times in the last 18 years.  Most of our stays have been at other resorts, not many at DVC, and we enjoyed almost all of them.  We love the Marriotts, Hiltons, Vistana Villages, and many other Gold Crown/ Premiere resorts in the area.  There is no lack of great places to stay near Disney.  

Rick and I have decided that we love the DVC experience, but we can also enjoy our time at other resorts.  Sure, DVC is great, and I prefer it over other resorts, personally, just because Rick and I like taking the transportation to/ from the parks.  I love staying at the Epcot resorts for the boats to Epcot and the Studios.  The boat to the Magic Kingdom from Wilderness is nice too.    

When unit size matters, DVC is not an option for us, because it costs too many RCI Points to get the larger 2 bedroom units.  We take other resorts with our week-to-week exchanges.  

By the way, Animal Kingdom Villas are gorgeous, very large, with the living area nearly twice the size of VWL, and have the niceties that the older DVC resorts don't have, like granite counters and large refrigerators.  Love the formal units, and the two bedroom units have 3 bathrooms!  THREE!


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2009)

We've stayed at DVC properties through disney.com reservations and direct point rentals from DVC owners.

If what you want is an occasional Walt Disney World vacation, nothing beats staying onsite for the total immersion factor and onsite perks (transportation, package pick-up, etc,) and no standard hotel room will give you the space of a 1-BR or larger DVC unit.  But it isn't necessary to purchase DVC in order to get that occasional vacation - even during busy seasons when reservations are difficult for DVC owners to get, those accommodations may be available through other channels if you are willing and able to plan in advance.

IMO, the higher costs of DVC combined with the more limited exchange availability, in relation to other timeshares that are on par with quality, make DVC a sound purchase only in the event that you will travel to a DVC property on an annual basis.  That's especially true if you're also considering a different timeshare that trades through the same exchange company as DVC.

It was a sad, dark day for me when DVC left II last January.  I love WDW and would go there every year but Don doesn't feel the same way, so we didn't consider a DVC purchase and now can't exchange in either.  But I will happily pay the disney.com or private point rental rates every three or four years to get my fix.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 11, 2009)

Piscesqueen said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies. I've heard mixed responses on Disney and that shows that it's up to the individual or family. We would personally love to stay onsite but have to consider other options as well.
> 
> Our trip will be strictly Disney this time and maybe other Orlando attractions at a later time. We probably won't do Disney again for many years but may visit Orlando area EOY; unless we get drawn in and addicted to the 'Magic'!
> 
> ...




Early December(1st-14th) may just be the hardest time to book DVC, if you get on the DIS boards. I don't go then, but it's one of the times other than perhaps the week after Xmas, that at the 11 month mark(when you can book your home resort) that on hold times are 20+ minutes right if you call at 9am!. One of my home resorts is Vero Beach, FL(off-site) that we go to at Easter. I call at 11 months for Easter week and get right through to MS, so that gives you an idea of how busy early December is.

So you can well imagine that not much inventory would show up in RCI weeks or points. 


I know someone spotted a 1 or 2br at Wildnerness Lodge for the 2nd week of December in RCI weeks this Spring or Summer.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 11, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> If the question is are the DVC resorts themed like no others then the answer is yes! But it isn't carried into the rooms which, on average, are below average in size, features and quality compared to other competitors. They are OK but far from the best. They trade off the reputation and all that common area theme.


The theme is most certainly carried inside the rooms, especially at the newer resorts. 
I also think you would change your mind about qualty if you saw the newer resorts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Early December(1st-14th) may just be the hardest time to book DVC, if you get on the DIS boards. I don't go then, but it's one of the times other than perhaps the week after Xmas, that at the 11 month mark(when you can book your home resort) that on hold times are 20+ minutes right if you call at 9am!.
> 
> I know someone spotted a 1 or 2br at Wildnerness Lodge for the 2nd week of December in RCI weeks this Spring or Summer.



I spotted dozens of DVC weeks for early December in RCI Points.  I was very surprised, because the points were VERY LOW for that time of year.  Specifically, in September, October and November the 1 beds are around 56.5K points, but early December they were *42,500 points*.  If you have cheap points (mine aren't very cheap), you can get that for about $600 with exchange fee included.  Not bad at all for a week at a DVC resort.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Early in December isn't a high demand*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I spotted dozens of DVC weeks for early December in RCI Points.  I was very surprised, because the points were VERY LOW for that time of year.  Specifically, in September, October and November the 1 beds are around 56.5K points, but early December they were *42,500 points*.  If you have cheap points (mine aren't very cheap), you can get that for about $600 with exchange fee included.  Not bad at all for a week at a DVC resort.



Early December in general is one of the very slow times in Orlando. I know that Disney is getting the Christmas stuff up & running but virtually every school everywhere is in session while everyone has the last part of December off. It makes sense that it really limits how many people can / want to travel in that period thus lwo demand, low points and usually easy to get.  I doubt even DVC varies by that much as they too have the same low demand pressures as everyone else. I'm not surprised that there is a good amount of inventory until you hit around the 20th then its lights out! On the keys its the 23rd. You can stay anywhere until then - after the 23rd until 1/1 you can't beg borrow or steal a room.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Early December in general is one of the very slow times in Orlando. I know that Disney is getting the Christmas stuff up & running but virtually every school everywhere is in session while everyone has the last part of December off. It makes sense that it really limits how many people can / want to travel in that period thus lwo demand, low points and usually easy to get.  I doubt even DVC varies by that much as they too have the same low demand pressures as everyone else. I'm not surprised that there is a good amount of inventory until you hit around the 20th then its lights out! On the keys its the 23rd. You can stay anywhere until then - after the 23rd until 1/1 you can't beg borrow or steal a room.



Although early December is traditionally low season in Orlando, John, for the last five years or so it has been a high-demand DVC season because of the relatively low point costs for resorts and attendance figures for the parks, combined with the holiday programs and decorations.  DVC'ers who manage to get an early December reservation truly do get value for that period, and Denise's RCI point values make that a very favorable exchange.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 11, 2009)

*The low point value is the story. Demand isn't there. Great if you can use it*



SueDonJ said:


> Although early December is traditionally low season in Orlando, John, for the last five years or so it has been a high-demand DVC season because of the relatively low point costs for resorts and attendance figures for the parks, combined with the holiday programs and decorations.  DVC'ers who manage to get an early December reservation truly do get value for that period, and Denise's RCI point values make that a very favorable exchange.



IF people can travel its a great time to do so BUT the reason the point values are low is because people can't/won't travel then. It may be a great value for the points required, but that still doesn't make it a high demand time. Just a low demand, low points value time that, like Thanksgiving, may have a bit of an uptick in overall demand compared to other slower times. But nothing approaching quick & easy sell outs or they would raise the point value & thus temper the demand. 

There is a reason for periods with low point values. It's to make the unwanted attractive & move the time. That's why points are a better method of utilizing timeshares as they, unlike fixed weeks, can be adjusted to reflect that value. High demand= high points. Low t=demand=low points. Much better than 7 days, no matter what at a given price, no matter what. But that gets into a whole 'nother argument.  Lets leave it that the early part of December is not a high demand time in Orlando - not even at DVC as the point values indicate. If they raise them then you would have proof that DEMAND has risen and that it's not points value driven utilization of heavily discounted time.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 11, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We have stayed in the Orlando area at least 50 times in the last 18 years.  Most of our stays have been at other resorts, not many at DVC, and we enjoyed almost all of them.  We love the Marriotts, Hiltons, Vistana Villages, and many other Gold Crown/ Premiere resorts in the area.  There is no lack of great places to stay near Disney.



This gives me hope that if we do stay off-site that we'll still have a great resort and a great time.

It's mainly my DH that wants to stay on-site but the way I see it, is that we won't be in the room much anyway, so might as well save the funds. Plus, it sounds like we just may get better accomodations and amenities with an off-site resort.

Thank you for your help and opinion!


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 11, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Early December(1st-14th) may just be the hardest time to book DVC, if you get on the DIS boards. I don't go then, but it's one of the times other than perhaps the week after Xmas, that at the 11 month mark(when you can book your home resort) that on hold times are 20+ minutes right if you call at 9am!. One of my home resorts is Vero Beach, FL(off-site) that we go to at Easter. I call at 11 months for Easter week and get right through to MS, so that gives you an idea of how busy early December is.
> 
> So you can well imagine that not much inventory would show up in RCI weeks or points.
> 
> ...



If its difficult to get into DVC at this time of the year, then it's probably even harder to get into a DVC 2 bedroom!! We are a family of 6 and NEED at least 2 bedrooms. So, I guess we won't have to worry about DVC if you are correct about the availibility.

I already knew it was a popular time of the year for DVC owners but still wanted to get the opinions of others who've been there, done that.

Thanks!


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 11, 2009)

For our Orlando trips we'll only be traveling there either during weeks 13, 49, or 50. I absolutely REFUSE to go to Florida during the summer months; I hate extreme heat and high humidity combined. We may try Halloween one year but that's the closest to summer I'll ever get.

If it's not possible to get into DVC 2 bd during these times, then I won't even bother considering it.  

As I mentioned before DVC isn't my main priority but I'm sure my kids would enjoy staying on-site at least once. Maybe I'll get a seperate RCI points timeshare in my husbands name that isn't in Orlando (if I decide to buy an Orlando resort to save on $$ for more points).

Do any of you have young children and what are their opinions about staying off-site or on-site.  I'm sure most kids won't care as long as they get their fun but I'm sure that they still have their own opinions.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> IF people can travel its a great time to do so BUT the reason the point values are low is because people can't/won't travel then. It may be a great value for the points required, but that still doesn't make it a high demand time. Just a low demand, low points value time that, like Thanksgiving, may have a bit of an uptick in overall demand compared to other slower times. But nothing approaching quick & easy sell outs or they would raise the point value & thus temper the demand.
> 
> There is a reason for periods with low point values. It's to make the unwanted attractive & move the time. That's why points are a better method of utilizing timeshares as they, unlike fixed weeks, can be adjusted to reflect that value. High demand= high points. Low t=demand=low points. Much better than 7 days, no matter what at a given price, no matter what. But that gets into a whole 'nother argument.  Lets leave it that the early part of December is not a high demand time in Orlando - not even at DVC as the point values indicate. If they raise them then you would have proof that DEMAND has risen and that it's not points value driven utilization of heavily discounted time.



But no, John, that's what I meant by posting that the early December season is now high-demand for DVC despite the overall Orlando market being in low demand at that time.  It's a fairly recent trend at WDW DVC properties, especially for adult-only trips, but it exists because of the combination of low point costs, holiday programs and school schedules.  Proof of the demand for that period is in the long telephone wait times for reservations as soon as the window opens, and in the reported waiting list utilization.

Remember, though, that the possibility exists for the company to reallocate points across the calendar to better reflect usage, and if this trend continues then that's what I would expect to happen.  If and until it does, early December gives a good bang for your DVC buck if you're one of the lucky ones who can travel then and grab a reservation.


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 11, 2009)

Piscesqueen said:


> We are planning a 2010 trip to Disneyworld and were wondering if DVC is really worth all of the hype?
> 
> I see that many people look at it as the cream of the crop of timeshare and I'd like to get some opinions of those who have stayed both onsite and offsite around Disneyworld.
> 
> ...



There is no correct answer to this.  You are right there are people who think DVC is cream of the crop.  I am not one of them as I think DVC is nice but I think there are better options depending on what season you are going.  

The main attraction of DVC is that it is on property.  There are a few advantages to this.  1) You don't pay the daily parking, 2) you have the extra magic hours, 3) you are very close to the parks sometimes within walking distance, 4) no need for transportation if you fly in and stay on resort and 5) there may be extra attractions such as choirs singing outside the resort (I stay at DVC during Xmas season and this is one of the factors for why I like staying onsite during the season).

There are some disadvantages as well.  1) You are on Disney and a prisoner to Disney if you don't have your own transportation, 2) rooms tend to be on the smaller side compared to other options, 3) the maze DVC created with the multiple doors in the bathroom is irritating, 4) parking can be quite a ways from the entrance: This based on my experience at the Boardwalk and the Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  Both have areas next to the entrance for loading/unloading, 5) at the VWL, the kitchen cabinets wouldn't close because the units were too narrow for the dishes that DVC provided (other timeshares have larger kitchens and cabinets) - of course, DVC doesn't really expect you to cook as they expect you to use Disney restraurants,and 6) there are always minor irritants but all sites have these.

In short, staying at DVC is great depending on what you plan to be doing but depending on each individual situation, other options may be better.  I like staying at DVC during the Xmas season but I haven't enjoyed it when staying at other times.  I especially hated it when I didn't have transportation and was restricted to Disney-provided transportation (I like going off site but Disney transportation doesn't go off site - there are a few options but I didn't like them either).

I see from your posts that you are looking at weeks 49 or 50.  These are the weeks I go and I like staying on property during this period.  Many people like DVC during this period as the points are low and all the decorations are up making for a very nice vacation.  The last I looked in RCI, there were units at SSR available but that was a couple days ago.  Just for grins, I took a quick look and didn't see any units.  Of course, I could see one tomorrow if I check as they seem to come and go.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 12, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Remember, though, that the possibility exists for the company to reallocate points across the calendar to better reflect usage, and if this trend continues then that's what I would expect to happen.  If and until it does, early December gives a good bang for your DVC buck if you're one of the lucky ones who can travel then and grab a reservation.



They reallocated the point charts for 2010, more to lower weekend points and boost S-Th. I mostly check in on Fridays or Saturdays and IMHO the resorts have been ghost towns those days. 

The 2011 charts have not been released yet, they were delayed last yr, so this has the DIS board worried that another reallocation might be in the works. The more TS knowledgeable DVC'ers think that the Dec1-14 period will be targeted, they were surprised it wasn't done last year.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 12, 2009)

Our Orlando visits are very Disney-centric.  For me, the cost between onsite and off is effectively identical.  We rent a car whether we are in a DVC resort or not---we've had very mixed success with the bus system, and I would not personally rely on it exclusively unless I was down on a "bonus" budget trip.  While DVC has the $95 "because we can" fee, that just about exactly equals parking for a week, so it's a wash.  

That said, I'd rather stay at Bonnet Creek than Saratoga Springs---the theme at SSR doesn't do anything for me, the units are *small*, and while some value the close walk to Downtown Disney, I don't.  It's about an even call with Old Key West---the Bonnet Creek location is actually a little more central, but the OKW rooms are large, comfortable, and the resort itself is more lush and relaxing.  For AKV, I'd take a Savannah view unit over Bonnet Creek, but maybe not a Standard View---AKV is off in a corner of property.  

The other resorts all offer superior access to at least one park, so that has a bit of an advantage.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 12, 2009)

Life's too short.  Go for DVC if you can.  You never know when you'll get another chance at it.  It's especially worth it if you have kids.  I don't but to me it's still worth it.  If you really can't get in then consider Bonnet Creek.  It's probably the closest thing to getting a DVC onsite experience.  

I've been to Orlando more than 100 times in my years of going to Disney and I can tell you that there is a huge difference in staying on-site and off-site.
Yes there are some really nice TS resorts in Orlando but the minute you leave the gate you are in  Kissimmee.  Now if you like cheesy, tacky, unmagical, shops and restaurants and don't mind wasting alot of time driving and parking then stay off site.  As for me about 4 years ago after a bad experience in Kissimmee in a motel (a shooting and trying to steal our car) I decided that never again will I stay out there and bought my DVC as I still wanted to continue going to Disney.   

I still do the last calls to Vistana and Wastegate but we waste so much time staying at these off-site resorts that I say if time is a factor then don't do it.  Since I live in Florida I can afford to do a leisurely paced trip.  Since you live in Idaho and I'm assuming will be on a limited time schedule I think you will be much happier knowing that your time was well spent at a DVC.  You will certainly enjoy your vacation more on a leisurely pace.  You may find that your stay in December is much more enjoyable because everything is done up for Christmas which just adds that much more to the "magic".  

Most years I do an early December trip just to see the beautiful decorations and enjoy the hotel lobbies and soak in the spirit of Christmas.  Now of course you can do this staying off site but you probably wont.  You'll be too busy shuttling back and forth and dodging the TS salesmen on every corner.

Just do it!!  Stay on site.  Get animal Kindgom Kidani if you can but anywhere is nice at Christmas.  You won't regret it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 12, 2009)

I disagree that all other resorts are in Kissimmee.  Vistana Villages, the Marriotts (every one of them), and the Hiltons are all very close to Disney and are really beautiful places to stay.  The Hiltons and three of the Marriotts (there are 6 Marriotts) are near SeaWorld, and those aren't in Kissimmee.  Not that there is anything wrong with Kissimmee.....

Some of the above resorts are actually in Lake Buena Vista, as is Cypress Pointe, a very nice resort, and it's very close to Downtown Disney.


----------



## elaine (Nov 12, 2009)

*fyi-to OP--I replied on Regoinal block BB*

I have stayed 10+ years offsite and am a DVC owner--I replied on your regoinal block posting. Elaine


----------



## littlestar (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm a DVC owner, EOY Marriott owner, and owner of a dual affiliated timeshare that trades in RCI and II. 

Personally, there are so many great resorts in Orlando that it's like a *huge yummy smorgasboard*. We stay all over. We especially like, of course, DVC, but equally as well we enjoy Marriott's Cypress Harbour, Marriott's Harbour Lake, and Sheraton Vistana Villages. We're trying Hilton Vacation Club's newest resort, Parc Soleil, in January and I can't wait. Then we've got an Extra Vacation booked through RCI for May 2010 at Bonnet Creek - we have heard great things about Bonnet Creek. 

We own enough DVC points to guarantee one on-site trip a year, but my husband doesn't want every trip on property because he hates Disney's awful TV stations and their small living and dining rooms (especially when we travel with a big family group). Keep in mind that if you buy in Orlando, you are blocked from trading into DVC. The main draw with DVC is the theming of the resorts and being on-property with the transportation. But Orlando has a lot of nice resorts - many just as nice or nicer than DVC. 

Good luck.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 12, 2009)

littlestar said:


> We own enough DVC points to guarantee one on-site trip a year, but my husband doesn't want every trip on property because he hates Disney's awful TV stations and their small living and dining rooms (especially when we travel with a big family group). Keep in mind that if you buy in Orlando, you are blocked from trading into DVC.
> 
> Good luck.



Amen to the statement about the television station choices!  What a bummer that you cannot even watch Fox News!  I am not fond of any of the news stations they provide.  

And there is no TCM or other stations with movies.  It's the pits for television.  Of course, if you like watching the Disney advertisements all day, there is plenty to watch! 

We watched television on our laptop computer for two weeks.  We watched episodes of our favorite shows through the networks' websites.  Worked okay.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 12, 2009)

littlestar said:


> Keep in mind that if you buy in Orlando, you are blocked from trading into DVC.


Not _quite _true.  If you own a HGVC property in Orlando, you can still exchange into DVC.  This is because with HGVC, you use Hilton's "corporate" account, not an individual account, to make RCI reservations.  With HGVC, you can access inventory from both RCI weeks and RCI points.

And I agree that there are some great places off-site as well.  We have always stayed close enough that it was never more than 15 minutes to the parking lot.  I don't think I would like being trapped on Disney property all week without a car -- we enjoy sampling restaurants from all over and doing other activities when we are in Orlando.  A full week of only going to the Disney parks just doesn't sound fun to me.

Kurt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 12, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> And I agree that there are some great places off-site as well.  We have always stayed close enough that it was never more than 15 minutes to the parking lot.  I don't think I would like being trapped on Disney property all week without a car -- we enjoy sampling restaurants from all over and doing other activities when we are in Orlando.  A full week of only going to the Disney parks just doesn't sound fun to me.
> 
> Kurt



I should have mentioned that I am not a big fan of the Disney food.  The Disney Dining Plan is not even a consideration for us.  We never use Magical Express and always get a car, because we need to eat our food OUT and not in the parks.  I love Olive Garden, Chili's, Macaroni Grill, Smokey Bones, Red Lobster, Backyard Burgers, Garibalidi's Mexican, and so many other restaurants, and really prefer any of those over most Disney cuisine.  

We ate at Crystal Palace in MK, Garden Grill in Epcot, The Royal Table in Cinderella's Castle, and Biergarten in Germany.  We like Biergarten, which is a decent value at lunch, and the others were either over-priced (Royal Table is $54 per person but good salmon!), or the food was just so-so.  It was all about the characters for our granddaughter!  But that's the last time we will do Disney restaurants again, unless we decide to do Biergarten again.  

We like the fast food at Mexico, too, and the pizza is great at Pizza Planet (though over-priced), but most of the fast food is not great.  I hope I never have to eat another burger or chicken sandwich at Disney again!  :rofl:


----------



## littlestar (Nov 12, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Not _quite _true.  If you own a HGVC property in Orlando, you can still exchange into DVC.  This is because with HGVC, you use Hilton's "corporate" account, not an individual account, to make RCI reservations.  With HGVC, you can access inventory from both RCI weeks and RCI points.
> 
> And I agree that there are some great places off-site as well.  We have always stayed close enough that it was never more than 15 minutes to the parking lot.  I don't think I would like being trapped on Disney property all week without a car -- we enjoy sampling restaurants from all over and doing other activities when we are in Orlando.  A full week of only going to the Disney parks just doesn't sound fun to me.
> 
> Kurt



Knowing my luck, DVC would make RCI start enforcing the block with Hilton if I bought HGVC in Orlando to trade into DVC.   Back when DVC was with Interval, some of the Florida Club Orlando Marriott owners were able to skirt the block by using the Florida Club.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Oh - the FOOD! It's beyond awful*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I should have mentioned that I am not a big fan of the Disney food.  The Disney Dining Plan is not even a consideration for us.  We never use Magical Express and always get a car, because we need to eat our food OUT and not in the parks.  I love Olive Garden, Chili's, Macaroni Grill, Smokey Bones, Red Lobster, Backyard Burgers, Garibalidi's Mexican, and so many other restaurants, and really prefer any of those over most Disney cuisine.
> 
> We ate at Crystal Palace in MK, Garden Grill in Epcot, The Royal Table in Cinderella's Castle, and Biergarten in Germany.  We like Biergarten, which is a decent value at lunch, and the others were either over-priced (Royal Table is $54 per person but good salmon!), or the food was just so-so.  It was all about the characters for our granddaughter!  But that's the last time we will do Disney restaurants again, unless we decide to do Biergarten again.
> 
> We like the fast food at Mexico, too, and the pizza is great at Pizza Planet (though over-priced), but most of the fast food is not great.  I hope I never have to eat another burger or chicken sandwich at Disney again!  :rofl:



Oh yes - one of my big issues with Disney. Overall the food is HORRIBLE and extremely overpriced. You can (and of course some will) point to one or two specific cases where there may be a decent meal available on site, at places NOT actually operated by Disney directly of course, but even if it is it will be at a big premium over a merely comparable meal on the "outside".  When people talk about eating within Disney I start to gag and then I always remember you pay through the nose for food you'd reject at most restaurants.  Being trapped on site with no transportation to get real food is a nightmare.  Food has never been a thing Disney did well and its gotten worse over the years. I swear I'd pay to be able to avoid Disney Park food. 

Interestingly Universal, while not even at the level of most chains, does at least have edible food in the parks and actually has some good restaurants on site. Another area they are now considerably better than Disney and at a far better price/value. It would seem Disney lives off past reputation in many ways and doesn't deliver value today.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 12, 2009)

We've been to Orlando many times and finally stayed at Disney's Old Key West a couple of years ago.  I enjoyed the perks of staying on site but the unit and resort was not as nice as the Marriotts where we usually stay.  It was a bit dated and the room temp was never quite right - either too cold or too stuffy.

It is certainly a unique experience but I wouldn't fret if I couldn't get in and had to stay somewhere else.

Deb


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 12, 2009)

littlestar said:


> Knowing my luck, DVC would make RCI start enforcing the block with Hilton if I bought HGVC in Orlando to trade into DVC.   Back when DVC was with Interval, some of the Florida Club Orlando Marriott owners were able to skirt the block by using the Florida Club.



Then buy Vegas.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 12, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Oh yes - one of my big issues with Disney. Overall the food is HORRIBLE and extremely overpriced. You can (and of course some will) point to one or two specific cases where there may be a decent meal available on site, at places NOT actually operated by Disney directly of course, but even if it is it will be at a big premium over a merely comparable meal on the "outside".  When people talk about eating within Disney I start to gag and then I always remember you pay through the nose for food you'd reject at most restaurants.  Being trapped on site with no transportation to get real food is a nightmare.  Food has never been a thing Disney did well and its gotten worse over the years. I swear I'd pay to be able to avoid Disney Park food.


I'm calling you out on Disney food being horrible. If you're talking about the walk up burger type places in the park, than I will say it's on par with any other similar place (although more expensive).

If you're talking about the better places, particularly at the resorts, I will argue that they have excellent food overall. I'm not talking about a couple of exceptions, but rather most of the better full service resort restaurants.
Price? Well it can be over priced, but if you have the TiW card that will even things out and make them comparable to any other off site nice restaurant.

Some examples of good Disney restaurants:

'Ohana
Jiko
Sanaa
Yachtsman Steakhouse
California Grill
Narcoossees
Citricos
Cape May Cafe
Hollywood Brown Derby
Artists Point
Flying Fish
*Victoria & Alberts
* There is truly few restaurants in the United States that will come close to Victoria & Alberts. This is true "fine dining", and most here have probably never experienced true fine dining.


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, we do like Victoria & Alberts.  
But not too much (we visit twice a year or so and that's enough for us, if not too much.)
Our best friends hate it. And they certainly have experienced "fine dining". 

Everyone is different I guess. 

There was a time that we always stayed on site. We didn't know what timeshares were, but we stayed at the Disney timeshares and hotels. We made reservations using our travel agency or Disney website. We simply never thought about any other possibility. And although we always had a great time, we were never "wowed" by the rooms, timeshare units, restaurants (we did visit many but most probably not all), you name it. But we always went back (trying a different resort hotel every time though) - and never even thought about staying somewhere else. 

Then we bought our first timeshare, which happened to be a HGVC. 
We were in the area, although not at a true Disney this time (we decided to "go" for another option), but at the Dolphin where we had a huge but horrible suite, when HGVC called that there was a small issue with our paperwork. If we would be so kind to meet and sign the papers again, they would be delighted to offer us our first HGVC for free. Well, at first we didn't want to leave the Dolphin because of the location and because we really liked the hotel and staff. But the suite was indeed terrible so we accepted HGVC's offer. Reluctantly, still, but we went. 
We loved the HGVC.

Long story short - if we can help it, we try to avoid staying at Disney (including the Dolphin/Swan). Sometimes we still stay on site because we "have to" be there. But we leave as soon as we can. 
This is the 3rd year we have had annual passes. We like Disney, our girls like the MK and the Belle show and the kids all love the Epcot fire works. We like Disney, even during summer. We do prefer to go after 4pm though. We even like some of the restaurants. But we do not like to stay on site anymore.

Having said that - I can still imagine that it is a great experience for others, especially if you've never been, or if you think it is a one time opportunity.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 12, 2009)

sml2181 said:


> Yes, we do like Victoria & Alberts.
> But not too much (we visit twice a year or so and that's enough for us, if not too much.)
> Our best friends hate it. And they certainly have experienced "fine dining".
> 
> Everyone is different I guess.


To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of V&A either. Not because it's not a fantastic restaurant, but rather it's not our style. We eat there occasionally, but I couldn't imagine regularly dining in such a stuffy, formal place with experimental food.


----------



## Transit (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd like to try staying on site just for the Magic hours.I hate the lines.I think that the better restaraunts are very good but the regular eateries are less than desirable.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Yes, there are a very few. Most don't make the cut*



Carl D said:


> I'm calling you out on Disney food being horrible. If you're talking about the walk up burger type places in the park, than I will say it's on par with any other similar place (although more expensive).
> 
> If you're talking about the better places, particularly at the resorts, I will argue that they have excellent food overall. I'm not talking about a couple of exceptions, but rather most of the better full service resort restaurants.
> Price? Well it can be over priced, but if you have the TiW card that will even things out and make them comparable to any other off site nice restaurant.
> ...



To be fair I'd say 1/2 of that list is OK, I'd still question value vs price for most, but when you consider the total number of restaurants inside the World and how often a guest would go to those few vs the "everyday" type place (in or out of the World) these are more once or twice in a few trips places. They are outnumbered 12 or more to 1 by junk eateries. It is a major issue if you are stuck using Disney transport (another extremely irritating process in most cases) and all you have to choose from is the food inside the gates. It is by and large sub-par to be kind and inedible at worst. And guaranteed overpriced. Since timesharers are paying the $95 parking anyway it is self defense to have a car and be able to get away and have real, quality food during your stay on site.


----------



## tombo (Nov 12, 2009)

Transit said:


> I'd like to try staying on site just for the Magic hours.I hate the lines.I think that the better restaraunts are very good but the regular eateries are less than desirable.



The worst crowds at Disney parks are when the park has Magic Hours. The unofficial guide recommends avoiding any Disney Park when it is hosting Magic Hours whenever possible.

http://books.google.com/books?id=FyUO4I0eBWMC&pg=PA39&lpg=PA39&dq=lines+during+disney's+magic+hours&source=bl&ots=26os0PboFh&sig=b0sgn8N2Mt27cbCoELx7gmo_etg&hl=en&ei=YbD8SpzoBczdnAeFtoSNBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=lines%20during%20disney's%20magic%20hours&f=false


The magic hours days has the regular crowds that normally go to that park jammed in with all the people staying on site making it more crowded than ever. A quote from the Unofficial Guide to Disney: "Whatever edge resort guests gain by taking advantage of early entry is offset by horrendous crowds later in the day. During busier times of the year, regardless your hotel, avoid any park on the day it's scheduled for early entry." That is not a perk, that is a curse.


----------



## Bajanswife (Nov 13, 2009)

Early entry works for those with park hoppers who are early risers by nature and have no problem getting to the park before the 8 a.m. rope drop. Then you can hop to another park for the rest of the day when you see the crowd starting to get too big and the lines too long. This works particularly well if you're hopping to a park that had early entry the day or two before, and you got to do all your headliners then - in that case it won't matter that you're now turning up at 11 a.m. It also works if the early entry park isn't Epcot, and you hop over to the Epcot World Showcase afterwards.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got back a week ago from VWL and posted a review. 

The magic hours at Hollywood Studios did make a difference. We walked past the crowd of those waiting to get in at 9 and went straight to the coasters with barely a wait. It was worth it for us.

If you are visiting the mouse, the magic is so much better just to stay in the park. Not dragging anyone around ,no traffic jams and one can take a boat or monorail ride just for the sake of it or rest then go back to the park.

There are things that the DVC lacked that I noticed in other resorts like Marriott where I own and Westin where we have stayed. But the lobbies of the resorts do have the wow factor. Grand Floridian, Animal Kingdom Lodge and Wilderness Lodge for sure. Seeing Cinderella's Castle thru the arch stained glass window in the wedding chapel was breathtaking. I walked there from the beach at the Polynesian just to see it.
WDW is about the Disney experience.

Just not the same for us if you stay elsewhere. Would I want to go there every year no not at all but it was a wonderful trip even if I did pay the $95 fee. BTW we went as empty nesters and did things we wanted to do for once.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm at HGVC I-Drive right now for the first time.  I must say we are thrilled!  We love the accommodations, customer service, and the fact that we are not in the middle of everything.  I'm at a conference held at the WDW Dolphin.  We have wandered all through the area of the conference hotel.  I honestly think I prefer staying where we are staying!  We did rent a car, but have loved having the freedom to go where ever we want, driving has been fine and we are glad to not be in the crowded Disney area all of the time.  Just another opinion!  Good luck.


----------



## Redrosesix (Nov 13, 2009)

Piscesqueen said:


> For our Orlando trips we'll only be traveling there either during weeks 13, 49, or 50. I absolutely REFUSE to go to Florida during the summer months; I hate extreme heat and high humidity combined. We may try Halloween one year but that's the closest to summer I'll ever get.
> 
> If it's not possible to get into DVC 2 bd during these times, then I won't even bother considering it.
> 
> ...



Yes, our next trip my daughter will have just turned 10 -- she was just 8 when we first stayed in WDW.  It took a total of 4 weeks of stays to convince her to stay anywhere other than WDW, and truthfully we were also ok with that.  And we were staying in a value resort (All Star Music) -- the theming at the values really appeals to kids since they feel like they're in WDW all the time (my daughter says it feels like home to her as soon as she's there, or being in a really good dream)

We traveled to Orlando with a couple of other families on the last trip and they chose to stay off-site.  After visiting us at our resort, they're not planning to do that again until their kids are older.  Not only were the kids satisfied with the less expensive resort, but the whole parking lot, tram, monorail thing gets very old very fast when you're traveling with kids - the WDW bus takes you from your resort right to the front gate.

On our next trip, we're spending 1 week off-site to visit SeaWorld and Universal, 1 week on-site at All Star Music and a few days at Animal Kingdom Villas (renting points to help us decide whether we really need to buy DVC too).  

I think staying in WDW is definitely worth it if you can for at least the first trip, even if you have to pay OOP for a family suite at a value.  We seriously considered buying into HGVC, but the price isn't very far from buying into DVC -- we decided to compromise and bought CPR for our Orlando time and are staying onsite for our WDW time.

Since your trip is still pretty far off, I'd recommend you order the WDW planning DVD to help you decide where you want to spend your time (some people are just not WDW fans) and give your TS purchase some more thought.



gjw007 said:


> There is no correct answer to this.  You are right there are people who think DVC is cream of the crop.  I am not one of them as I think DVC is nice but I think there are better options depending on what season you are going.
> 
> *The main attraction of DVC is that it is on property.  There are a few advantages to this.  1) You don't pay the daily parking, 2) you have the extra magic hours, 3) you are very close to the parks sometimes within walking distance, 4) no need for transportation if you fly in and stay on resort and 5) there may be extra attractions such as choirs singing outside the resort (I stay at DVC during Xmas season and this is one of the factors for why I like staying onsite during the season).*
> 
> ...



ITA with the bolded part especially.  We travel to WDW at one of the busiest times of the year (Pres. Week) so the extra magic hours are a must for us.  We always have park hoppers, and we usually take a break in the afternoon so we avoid the busiest crowds of the day.



Carl D said:


> I'm calling you out on Disney food being horrible. If you're talking about the walk up burger type places in the park, than I will say it's on par with any other similar place (although more expensive).
> 
> If you're talking about the better places, particularly at the resorts, I will argue that they have excellent food overall. I'm not talking about a couple of exceptions, but rather most of the better full service resort restaurants.
> Price? Well it can be over priced, but if you have the TiW card that will even things out and make them comparable to any other off site nice restaurant.
> ...



We agree on your list of restaurants, but would add that the kids meals at WDW rock (cheap and you can get fruit and veggies as a side instead of fries)  We've learned to avoid the places that only have nuggets and hot dogs, since my daughter won't eat those meals.

We spend a lot of days in the parks, so that is where we eat about half of our meals anyway.



tombo said:


> The worst crowds at Disney parks are when the park has Magic Hours. The unofficial guide recommends avoiding any Disney Park when it is hosting Magic Hours whenever possible.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=FyUO4I0eBWMC&pg=PA39&lpg=PA39&dq=lines+during+disney's+magic+hours&source=bl&ots=26os0PboFh&sig=b0sgn8N2Mt27cbCoELx7gmo_etg&hl=en&ei=YbD8SpzoBczdnAeFtoSNBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=lines%20during%20disney's%20magic%20hours&f=false
> 
> ...



What you're saying is only true if you don't have hoppers and you stay in the same park all day (and the UG tells you that).  Most people don't arrive at the parks until after 10 am, many don't arrive until after noon.  By that time, we're either sitting down for lunch having done all the must-do rides already, or headed back to the resort.  As for evening EMH, we usually arrive at or after supper time.  The biggest crowds are there between parade time and fireworks.  We don't try to do many rides until after fireworks, at least not the headliners.  But once EMH starts, we can do our favourites several times in a row if we want to, sometimes with no wait at all in between (I know, we did Buzz Lightyear 7 times in a row one evening  )


----------



## tombo (Nov 14, 2009)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> I'm at HGVC I-Drive right now for the first time.  I must say we are thrilled!  We love the accommodations, customer service, and the fact that we are not in the middle of everything.  I'm at a conference held at the WDW Dolphin.  We have wandered all through the area of the conference hotel.  I honestly think I prefer staying where we are staying!  We did rent a car, but have loved having the freedom to go where ever we want, driving has been fine and we are glad to not be in the crowded Disney area all of the time.  Just another opinion!  Good luck.



I too had a room at the Swan/Dolphin for 3 nights in July paid for by my company. I had exchanged for Vistana Villages to extend our trip and give us 7 nights in Orlando. We spent our first night at the Vistana before checking into our room at the Swan. When we walked in our room we were so disappointed. It was simply a motel room, and not even that nice of a motel room. The restaurants at the Swan were OK but very expensive, the pools were crowded, it was a long walk from our room to the lobby, and from the lobby to the pools. The pools were nice, and Jelly Rolls dueling pianos on the Boardwalk was a blast, but the straw that broke the camel's back was that the Swan charges $10 a day for self parking when staying at the resort. I spent one night in the Swan (3 nights were pre-paid) and only came back to check out. My parking was free at Vistana Villages and I never missed being in the middle of everything. There were more activities offered at Vistana each day than one could possibly do and there was a lot of reasonably priced food at and near the resort. I would never stay at the Swan/Dolphin if I was paying for the stay with my money. 

P.S. I loved Vistana Villages and will probably stay there again as soon as the 1 in 4 wait has passed. I had a 2 bed room refurbished unit and it was one of the nicest timeshares I have ever stayed in.


----------



## tombo (Nov 14, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> What you're saying is only true if you don't have hoppers and you stay in the same park all day (and the UG tells you that).



Oh yes park hoppers are required because Disney sets things up so you have to have to pay extra to maximize your trip. The park hopper is one of the many things Disney charges for that should be free. If you don't pay extra you can only go to one park a day no matter how many days tickets you have purchased. If you purchase multi day Disney tickets, those tickets should include all parks for the number of days you purchased, but Disney has figured out that they can charge for multi park access, and boy do they. 

A 7 day ticket is $234 and you can go to a different park each day, but only one park per day. Add the Park Hopper option and the price jumps to $286..That is a $52 rip-off that should be included in a 7 day ticket purchase. Of course Disney's greed doesn't end there. If you and the kids might want to go to a Disney water park you have to pay extra and buy a water park and fun option raising the price to $338 per person. There is another $52 charge for something that should be included in a 7 day ticket purchase. Is Disney through ripping you off on a 7 day ticket purchase? Not a chance. Just in case it rains you out one day or a family member gets sick you have to buy the never expires option so you don't waste a days ticket. That raises the price to $453 (plus tax). So the subtle extortion by Disney has raised the price of a 7 day ticket from $234 to $453, a whopping surcharge of $219 for things that should automatically be included in a 7 day ticket purchase. 

The cost is even worse on a 3 day ticket. A 3 day ticket costs $219. Add the park hopper and you are up to $271. Add the Waterpark and fun option and you are up to $323. Finally add the never expires and you have gone from the base rice of $219 to a new price of $347 (plus tax). That is $128 in surcharges for a 3 day ticket to Disney.

It is funny how Universal's $99 tickets give you unlimited admission to BOTH PARKS for 7 CONSECUTIVE DAY including multiple parks in a day. Sea World/Busch Gardens/ Aquatica multi park ticket gives you unlimited admission to ALL 3 parks FOR 14 CONSECUTIVE DAYS for ONLY $109, and they also let you visit all 3 parks each day if you want, and Aquatica is included even though it is a waterpark. Somehow these parks can be profitable without charging extra for water parks, park hoppers, etc.  For less than $210 (plus tax) you can visit all 5 of these parks unlimited times for 7 to 14 days. That is a bargain.

 Disney has gotten too greedy IMO.


----------



## Redrosesix (Nov 14, 2009)

tombo said:


> Oh yes park hoppers are required because Disney sets things up so you have to have to pay extra to maximize your trip. The park hopper is one of the many things Disney charges for that should be free. If you don't pay extra you can only go to one park a day no matter how many days tickets you have purchased. If you purchase multi day Disney tickets, those tickets should include all parks for the number of days you purchased, but Disney has figured out that they can charge for multi park access, and boy do they.
> 
> A 7 day ticket is $234 and you can go to a different park each day, but only one park per day. Add the Park Hopper option and the price jumps to $286..That is a $52 rip-off that should be included in a 7 day ticket purchase. Of course Disney's greed doesn't end there. If you and the kids might want to go to a Disney water park you have to pay extra and buy a water park and fun option raising the price to $338 per person. There is another $52 charge for something that should be included in a 7 day ticket purchase. Is Disney through ripping you off on a 7 day ticket purchase? Not a chance. Just in case it rains you out one day or a family member gets sick you have to buy the never expires option so you don't waste a days ticket. That raises the price to $453 (plus tax). So the subtle extortion by Disney has raised the price of a 7 day ticket from $234 to $453, a whopping surcharge of $219 for things that should automatically be included in a 7 day ticket purchase.
> 
> ...



I never said it wasn't a racket.  But then again Universal gets you with the high room rates just to get the FOTL pass.  

Having said that, families with kids usually want to do WDW, and we think the easiest way is to stay on-site, not worry about doing every attraction in Orlando on the first visit.  The more days you go to the WDW parks, the cheaper the per day rate is, and many families do only WDW -- kids slow you down, and you can't tour commando style as easily.  Plus, there is more than enough to keep everybody satisfied for 7 whole days (but I can't imagine doing parks every day for 7 days, any parks -- kids need down time and so do their parents, which is why it's important to like where you are staying)

When I'm hanging out at the Dis Forums, I usually recommend that families with kids who are doing WDW for the first time buy a minimal park pass (like 3 days for a 7 day stay), no hopper, no WPF&M -- you can easily add on to that pass at the parks or at the Concierge desk eg. you get to MK and it's too crowded so you add the hopper pass and hop to Epcot, or your kids decide they want to do MK every day so you add the hopper so you can do one park in the am, MK every evening.  Similarly, you might not need the WPF&M pass if your kids are content to swim at the resort or the weather isn't warm enough that week.  We have actually never used up all of our WPF&M passes, even with all of the downtime we build into our vacations -- some of them get used for rounds of golf since Oak Trail is really geared to families


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 14, 2009)

*Rent a home or condo alternative*

Go to VRBO.com/vacation and there are lots of very reasonable homes to rent. You will need a car.We are going the week before easter and there are lots of choices.


----------



## jamstew (Nov 14, 2009)

I travel solo most of the time and hate to drive (can't drive after dark at all), so I want to be on-site. I love being able to walk to Epcot from BCV and thoroughly enjoy the boat rides from the Epcot resorts to MGM and from MK to VWL. I'm never in much of a hurry, so using Disney transportation doesn't bother me in the least. I occasionally use morning Extra Magic Hours but otherwise avoid the EMH park. I also own Bonnet Creek, which I'll be using for the first time next May to avoid the higher points over the weekend. I took two of my children, their spouses, and three grandchildren in May, and we loved being at VWL. I can't imagine staying off-site with three kids under 6 and the hassle of transporting and parking. We enjoyed being able to take the youngest two back to the resort for afternoon breaks. DVC definitely works for us!

I've had excellent meals at Narcoossee's, Jiko, California Grill, Flying Fish & Hollywood Brown Derby, but I agree that 90% of the counter services places are God-awful, but there are a few exceptions.


----------

